# Any nice tattoos



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

A buddy and I sat around and came up with this one....took about 12hours to do and he only hit my up for about $450 (true pal) lol

f*ck milk got ink

Any one have a nice TAT or 2....show and tell


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats a pretty cool tatoo, i don't have one, im to young


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice worki like it alot and what a wicked peice i love seeing back peaces i am working on my own so far i got the body done for 300 bucks


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

nice work. does it mean anything or you just like the way it looks. either way is a nice tattoo


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> Thats a pretty cool tatoo, i don't have one, im to young


You can do you own with a saftey pin and india ink...it just hurts more. (prison style LOL)

I don't have a camera to take a pic of the ones i have but...

A buddhist Ohm on my ankel and another on my left palm

A buddhist mantra "om mani padme hum" on my left inner-calve

A lightning bolt on my innner thigh

the Tibet script for spiritual healing in between my pointer and middle finger


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice tattoos, i dont have 1 but that is the nicest one i ever seen


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

taht looks pretty nice, i dont have one but i prob will eventually


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice worki like it alot and what a wicked peice i love seeing back peaces i am working on my own so far i got the body done for 300 bucks


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

They should just call tattoos "future regrets"


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> They should just call tattoos "future regrets"


why??.....i ALWAYS try to understand where people are comming from when they say sh*t that this


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thats pretty neat cueball.....the top half looks like its kinda old are you just adding to it or is it all new??

new or old i want to see some


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont have any.. heh


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Five stars on my right forearm. Stand for when Liverpool won the European Cup (Soccer) in Istanbul for the fifth time, they now have 5 stars over their club crest. I was there that night and was one of the best nights of my life so wanted it to remember that and will always have meaning.

I have time booked in soon to get two on my lower stomach which Im looking forward to.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

those are sweet....i like star tattoos i have 2 on my chest how long did it take


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

bader666 said:


> those are sweet....i like star tattoos i have 2 on my chest how long did it take


erm...probably around an hour I think!


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

I have 600 into this leg so far. Got a buddy who sat down and freehanded the dragon on my leg, hey drew the koi on a piece of paper first though.

Once its finished it will have fire behind the dragon an water behind the fish alogn with steam rising from where they meet.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am going to get my first tat this summer. I have been wanting/planning on getting one since I was a wee youngin, but never actually got it done. Now I'm 29 and unfortunately have a real reason to get one. My mother passed away last July and I want to get a memorial tattoo over my heart on the aneversary of her death.

I need an artist to help me out, if any of yous can draw let me know, I'll pay you for your time as long as you can give me what I want.

It's pretty simple actually, I just want some Celtic art with my mothers name and dates in it. At the bottom It will read 'forever in my heart'


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I am going to get my first tat this summer. I have been wanting/planning on getting one since I was a wee youngin, but never actually got it done. Now I'm 29 and unfortunately have a real reason to get one. My mother passed away last July and I want to get a memorial tattoo over my heart on the aneversary of her death.
> 
> I need an artist to help me out, if any of yous can draw let me know, I'll pay you for your time as long as you can give me what I want.
> 
> It's pretty simple actually, I just want some Celtic art with my mothers name and dates in it. At the bottom It will read 'forever in my heart'


your best getting the tattooist who will be doing it to do the artwork. They will know what can and cant be done with tattoos (so colours dont mix over time, etc.).


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well this has been quite a time in the making and still is not completed. so far it has cost me only $1000 for the 20+ hours of tatting into it so far. Heres a shot of it, about half done:


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

that musta hurt


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I have one

done in two times total 160euros


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bader666 said:


> A buddy and I sat around and came up with this one....took about 12hours to do and he only hit my up for about $450 (true pal) lol
> 
> f*ck milk got ink
> 
> Any one have a nice TAT or 2....show and tell


anyone who has a tattoo knows that that is not 12 hours work......3 hours max


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Genin said:


> well this has been quite a time in the making and still is not completed. so far it has cost me only $1000 for the 20+ hours of tatting into it so far. Heres a shot of it, about half done:


 Dude, that looks awesome! does it have a special meaning or is it just a cool design you liked?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

come on now JAC, if you look close enough you'll know what a lot of it means.

the kanji on my chest are bujinkan/nin and the character is a tengu. it had deep personal meaning to me. i think you'll know why.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Genin said:


> come on now JAC, if you look close enough you'll know what a lot of it means.
> 
> the kanji on my chest are bujinkan/nin and the character is a tengu. it had deep personal meaning to me. i think you'll know why.


 Sweet man, I hadn't noticed the kanji, very cool indeed. But I always thought that tengus had bird-like faces, it looks wicked man







.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yeah JAC, some do. i prefer the human manifestation of tengu. thanks for the props. it should be freaking dope when done. i will PM some pics to you when it's completed.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Genin said:


> yeah JAC, some do. i prefer the human manifestation of tengu. thanks for the props. it should be freaking dope when done. i will PM some pics to you when it's completed.


 Please do, I don't have any tats but I've always liked the idea of getting one and if I do, I want it to mean something special to me and also that it's an unique design that no one else will have, it seems that you have both of those covered already.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> anyone who has a tattoo knows that that is not 12 hours work......3 hours max


3hrs....that some kind of joke....dude you watch to much "miami ink" where 5 full tattoos are done in a half hour show

he may have taken his time a little bit but to do sh*t right you have to

BTW genin really nice man i want to see that done..badass tat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The koi/dragon is sweet, that Tengu design is an excellent use of colors and shade. Really good stuff!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks guys. the tengu is not even close to done. if you look closely you can see the flowers on his kimono that are not even colored in yet. the stitching in his pants will get additional shading. it's going to be awesome. the artist is Jonesy. he has his own website tattoosbyjonesy.com .


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i wish i had tattoos


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet tats, Genin your tat is a killer one keep us updated I want to see that complete


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorry.......but i stick to my comments that that isnt 12 hours work..

ps. miami ink in a great programme


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

my tattoo artist started out with ami, and they both learned from garver, and one other guy named lou that passed away..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, thats 12 hours if you took like 2 2 hour breaks or whatever...there's not a ton of different colors, and its mostly black, minimal shading, and the outline is nice and straight. does that 12 hours include the actual sketching of the tat on transfer paper? hehe.

BTW, miami ink is badass, if i ever get a tattoo, im gonna book it down there. their tats are freaking incredible.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> yeah, thats 12 hours if you took like 2 2 hour breaks or whatever...there's not a ton of different colors, and its mostly black, minimal shading, and the outline is nice and straight. does that 12 hours include the actual sketching of the tat on transfer paper? hehe.


you've got all that to say and then you say..."IF" I EVER GET A TATTOO....HA

im still waitning to see alans tats....look guy its like this 4 sit downs...3hrs each time ok now it going to get a little harder....4 x 3 =...12 "GOOD JOB"

its not like i had a stop watch going all in all it took about 12hrs...trust my i wouldnt come on to a piranha site and try to make myself look good with how long my tattoo took ...think what you want but come at me with that sh*t cause i was there

in the end.....lets see more tattoos


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

not trying to put u down but i dont think it was 12hrs either unless the guy went reeeeaaally reaaaaally slow, which they dont like to do because it leaves more ink in the skin causing fatter lines than they want.. i have 30hrs worth of ink.. im guessing that tat took 5-6hours max.. 2 for the outline, 1.5 for the shading, 1.5 for the color (if that)..


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

time should always be taken you cant start over if you slip its not paper ppl move, twitch, and jerk....i also got flames going up my leg...outline took 3hr my artist takes his time does it right and anything he does looks great and its going to last with little fade and no f-ups.

jiggy 30hr or 20min doesnt matter to me if you got ink i'd like to see it thats what this topics all about...SHOW & TELL


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Bader i just realized your in SJ, who is your artist around here?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

my artist WAS grege at Eternal Etchings....about 6 months ago he started his trip around the US to sell his flash


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

sorry


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Gotcha. I go to Patrick at Patrick Tattoo in West Collingswood. He does some great work. I need to go see him actually about a price quote on something. Check him out if your looking for a new artist.

Heres his website...tattooartist.com


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

what studio does he tattoo out of....have you had any work done by him


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

He has his own studio in West Collingswood. I just have a few symbols on my calf, nothing fancy, but he did them for me and did a great job. Im planning on getting something a little more involved done soon though. Ive seen some great pics of work hes done at his studio. Only thing that sucks is he books up alot, so you have to make an appointment with him a couple week ahead of time, sometimes as much as 6 weeks. What is cool though is the shop is closed when hes tattooing, so you dont get interupted or anything, you have the whole place to yourself.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

heres my 2 got one in 1998 for my 18th and the other in 1999 when i was visting home(worked away) total cost £35
and the black one dont mean anything
View attachment 99543

View attachment 99544


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Heres mine.... got my first one when I was 18(11 years ago) and the latest one about 7 years ago

View attachment 99802
My first one got in 1995, on left side of my chest

View attachment 99804
My second I got, in 1996 on right side of chest.

View attachment 99807
My third tat, got in 1998 on left shoulder

View attachment 99808
Fourth tat, from 1999 on right shoulder

I didnt take as good care of my first two as I shouldve, and they faded and pretty much turned out looking like sh*t.... But my second two, I'm content with, just need to have my clawmarks recolored.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

cool tats dork i see you like the ripping out look dont have any of those but there soon to come

BTW...thank you all for you PICS and posts they all look good keep them comming


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

bader666 said:


> cool tats dork i see you like the ripping out look dont have any of those but there soon to come
> 
> BTW...thank you all for you PICS and posts they all look good keep them comming


Thanks









Yeah for some reason the tearing out look was always what I ended up with. Only bad thing is the reds fade easy


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Pic of my back a few months ago. Not sure how may hours but there are tonnes of small tattoos making up the entire thing. Pictures within pictures.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

all i can say is woow man....thats really nice dude if you dont mind me asking how much did that run you all together


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

I have been getting a good deal, so I only have about $800 Canadian into it. Takes a long time because one single area will have 3-5 passes, maybe more?. You can see in the pic some places have more passes. There are no lines on my entire back other than on the viking, it's all shading.Can't wait for my next sitting.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

W.B









Anyways there are some amazing tats here..I love that huge back piece
and the 5 stars is sweet too


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

bader666 said:


> thats pretty neat cueball.....the top half looks like its kinda old are you just adding to it or is it all new??
> 
> new or old i want to see some


 ya the top peace is 2 years older and done by a nother artist

peep this,, here is my favorite of all on my chest ware it belongs,,


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Mine are between 6 and 10 years old. None took more then 1 hour to do, I belive 125$ wass the most I paid, I just dont remember the cost


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice tats...i have to like mine the best tho...I have a snail on my ass..kinda like a cartoon one...dont have a camera to show you all but it kicks ass..Just a little black snail and a palm tree to shade it


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

come on people show me you TATS


















HAHAHA j/k


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

allteeth i like that tat! very cool artwork, lots of stuff to look at


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

that sun is wicked cool...my bud has a nice one like that...I have one on my upper right arm....it's a chick riding a skull...I've had it for 3 years now i think?


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

here are mine so far....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice tats people, anyone look like the Lizard Man LOL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm going this weekend to work on a new tattoo for my left shoulder,back,arm,chest. It's gonna be an unfinished puzzle with about 12 pieces connected right now. I haven't decided if a few pieces will have their own picture or if it will be one big picture. One piece though will be "ripped" off or missing exposing muscle/flesh. I may also get a tattoo that says "Est. 1982", but haven't decided yet.

I'm also thinking of getting in one of the puzzle pieces the angel of death. Its in rememberence to the best people in the world to me, my grandparents. My grandma was the closest person to me, nicest person ever and she passed less than a year ago. My grandpa I never got to meet other than I saw one or two pictures of him holding me as a baby. I think he passed when I was a few months. My grandma showed me a picture of him when he was in the army, he looked identical to me, but he had hair.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm going this weekend to work on a new tattoo for my left shoulder,back,arm,chest. It's gonna be an unfinished puzzle with about 12 pieces connected right now. I haven't decided if a few pieces will have their own picture or if it will be one big picture. One piece though will be "ripped" off or missing exposing muscle/flesh. I may also get a tattoo that says "Est. 1982", but haven't decided yet.
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting in one of the puzzle pieces the angel of death. Its in rememberence to the best people in the world to me, my grandparents. My grandma was the closest person to me, nicest person ever and she passed less than a year ago. My grandpa I never got to meet other than I saw one or two pictures of him holding me as a baby. I think he passed when I was a few months. My grandma showed me a picture of him when he was in the army, he looked identical to me, but he had hair.


sounds good. i want a tattoo, but i want something original and meaningful, but i dont know what. @ least yours has meaning, except the "Est. ----" has been done. a lot.


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

I had this one done about 2 years ago, cost a little over a 1 grand from the intracacy of it. The original painting was done by Giger, who designed everything for the Alien movies. 
Its a little red in the pics cause its right after its done.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TripDs said:


> sounds good. i want a tattoo, but i want something original and meaningful, but i dont know what. @ least yours has meaning, except the "Est. ----" has been done. a lot.


Yeah the Est. has been done. My best friend got it years ago and asked if I wanted to get it. At the time I said no cause he had it. But no I'm thinking, maybe I'll add it. I was thinking of a copyright or trademark symbol. Already have a barcode.

I almost got some giger work done too.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, I will post mine...

It has been over a year in the works from concept to where I am right now. I am about half way done. Any decent tattoo work will cost you around 110.00 - 150.00 a custom hour. I have already got 12 hours in the chair and I am looking at another 12 hours before it is going to be done.

It is going to cover my total right shoulder. It represents the battle within all of us (especially me) to maintain God's will for my life when I am in battle with my human side.

Here is the basic drawing of what my tat is going to look like finished...










Half way through my first session...










Right side linework done (on my back right shoulder)...










Shadework started...










Close-up of shade work...










There is alot of detail in this, I love it. There is alot more done than what is done here. This is after the first session, and I have completed three so far. I will try to get some pictures up of the color work that has been done if anyone wants to see it.

Hope you like it...


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

So I have a couple self-done tattoo's done with a needle and India ink...they're decent for what they are. When i turn 18 I'll probrably have them re-lined professionally when i get the other pices that I'm planning on.

I have pictures of a couple- the Buddhist ohm on my palm, the ohm on my ankle, the Buddhist prayer mantra "om mani padre hum/hung" on my calve and upper ankle(Tibetan)...I also have a lightning bolt on my inner thigh.

This one is fresh and still a little swollen/crusty.









A little blurry here









The otehr mantra and Buddhist ohm on my ankle


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote: PastorJeff "Any decent tattoo work will cost you around 110.00 - 150.00 a custom hour."

That's a fact. If your getting a deal it had better be because the artist is a friend. Cheap tattos are just that, cheap. In time they will 'show their true colors'. A good way to tell if an artist is good, besides looking at their work , is when you try to make an appointment for this Fri. night and he/she laughs and tells you they could get you in next month. A busy artist is busy for a good reason.
My tattoos are done by a true artist who went to school to be just that, then took up tattooing. The guy's work is amazing and the old pic does him no justice.









At his usual rate I would have been looking at close to $10,000 Canadian min. for my entire back by the time it would be complete. My entire tattoo is like having 200 small tattoos in one. Another way to look at it is: He will be tattooing my whole back up to 5 times. Intricate and time consuming.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Like the old saying goes...

"Cheap tattoos aren't good, and good tattoo's aren't cheap!"


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Like the old saying goes...
> 
> "Cheap tattoos aren't good, and good tattoo's aren't cheap!"










My artists has this quote on a sign when you first walk in his shop. Very, very true.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> Like the old saying goes...
> 
> "Cheap tattoos aren't good, and good tattoo's aren't cheap!"


YES YES YES....someone smart had to have come up with that its so true


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Does it hurt on the back?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

do you have any tats.....myself i say no it doesnt hurt but i've also seen PPL cry getting there back done...its all about how well you take pain


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

inside of the arm didnt hurt at all for me.. the chest hurt the most, especially up by the collarbone.. u can feel the pain in ur ear and ur teeth..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

jiggy said:


> inside of the arm didnt hurt at all for me.. the chest hurt the most, especially up by the collarbone.. u can feel the pain in ur ear and ur teeth..


I want to get one on my shoulder blades, or right down the middle.

Its a needle right? Obviously its goin to hurt


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

It hurts a little, but Id say it feels like getting stung by a bee when you have sunburn. Its really more of an annoyance then painful. The most painful spot on me what when he got close to the back of my knee, but nothing terrible.

Im getting some work done on my ribcage next, which will probably hurt like hell. But its only a few hours of pain for a lifetime of artwork, so its worth it.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i hear the kidneys and the ribs hurt the most.. ill just have to see when i get the full back piece


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> inside of the arm didnt hurt at all for me.. the chest hurt the most, especially up by the collarbone.. u can feel the pain in ur ear and ur teeth..


I want to get one on my shoulder blades, or right down the middle.

Its a needle right? Obviously its goin to hurt








[/quote]

If you want to know how it feels on the back of your calf muscle, just think of someone with nails slowly scratching you. It hurts alittle and burns.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

bader666 said:


> do you have any tats.....myself i say no it doesnt hurt but i've also seen PPL cry getting there back done...its all about how well you take pain


It also has to do with WHERE you are getting tattoo'd. The ribcage, the sternum, the top of the feet, or anywhere where the bone is close to the surface really hurts.

For me, under the arm (right above the armpit) really was bad. Not enough to cry, but it was very hard not to start cussing. I just did not want the "sissy strip" underneath my arm. I wanted mine to go all the way around.

That is the cool part of having a tattoo. You have to earn it...and the pain is the payment. If you can't go through the pain, you don't deserve the tattoo. I have seen people cry and moan the entire time (and that is annoying!), but I figure...hey...they may have moaned and cried, but they still did it. They earned the right to wear it.

And they described it right...it feels like 1000's of bee stings on top of a sunburn.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

some people r bitches n take pain meds or rub that numbing cream on the spot they r getting inked. the pain is a right of passage, imo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

jiggy said:


> some people r bitches n take pain meds or rub that numbing cream on the spot they r getting inked. the pain is a right of passage, imo.


Im thinkin of getting smashed first, is that being a bitch?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> some people r bitches n take pain meds or rub that numbing cream on the spot they r getting inked. the pain is a right of passage, imo.


Im thinkin of getting smashed first, is that being a bitch?
[/quote]
No...that makes you come home, get sober, and wonder where your tattoo is at. Then you realize that your bunghole hurts and you see that you have a whistling Mr. Potato head tattoo'd over your poo hole.










I have seen alot of guys come in smashed and they get dumb tattoo's. One guy got a grumpy care bear on his butt cheek. I had to take a 5 min break from getting my work done so I could stop laughing. I wish I could have been there when he woke up in the morning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> some people r bitches n take pain meds or rub that numbing cream on the spot they r getting inked. the pain is a right of passage, imo.


Im thinkin of getting smashed first, is that being a bitch?
[/quote]
No...that makes you come home, get sober, and wonder where your tattoo is at. Then you realize that your bunghole hurts and you see that you have a whistling Mr. Potato head tattoo'd over your poo hole.










I have seen alot of guys come in smashed and they get dumb tattoo's. One guy got a grumpy care bear on his butt cheek. I had to take a 5 min break from getting my work done so I could stop laughing. I wish I could have been there when he woke up in the morning!
[/quote]










Not like he can have that changed into something else either


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Most respectable tattoo shops/artists won't do stupid tattoos or tattoos when you're drunk.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u also bleed more since alcohol thins ur blood


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> some people r bitches n take pain meds or rub that numbing cream on the spot they r getting inked. the pain is a right of passage, imo.


Im thinkin of getting smashed first, is that being a bitch?
[/quote]
No...that makes you come home, get sober, and wonder where your tattoo is at. Then you realize that your bunghole hurts and you see that you have a whistling Mr. Potato head tattoo'd over your poo hole.










I have seen alot of guys come in smashed and they get dumb tattoo's. One guy got a grumpy care bear on his butt cheek. I had to take a 5 min break from getting my work done so I could stop laughing. I wish I could have been there when he woke up in the morning!
[/quote]
or you will have one of these


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG freez that sh*t is funny....

dannyboy...this is what your getting hit with 40,000 a min


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Got some more ink to show off....HOT SH*T

i know there are some more ppl with ink...lets see it


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

dinali28 said:


> I had this one done about 2 years ago, cost a little over a 1 grand from the intracacy of it. The original painting was done by Giger, who designed everything for the Alien movies.
> Its a little red in the pics cause its right after its done.


You sir, have amazing tats. Those are some of the nicest pieces I've seen in a long time. How long did they take??? I'd imagine it would be hard to find an artist that could replicate giger well. Wow.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

What your about to see is the start of a very beautiful thing......stars on both sides of my chest is just a star.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

heres 2 of my 3 the small one on my right leg which i have just started to design some more to go round it

and my bigger one on my left leg with just the out line and then half way through it goes most of the way round my leg but you cant see it all in the pics have had it finished a while just havent got round to getting pics of it! 
but theres some awsome ink here keep it up guys and gals


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

that 2nd tat you got there is one that i've wanted for so long but havent got it yet b/c im only 19 and i may have to find a real job sometime......i want it on the back of my neck or two small ones on the inside of each wrist

B.T.W. nice ink man


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

This one isn't done yet. It's the footprints prayer that was said at my father's funeral last year. I'm getting a croos over it that will cover my back. Work in progress you might say. Paid 260 for the writing.

hmm lemme try that again I only see 1/2 of it

That's better.







Took her 4 hours.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thats really cool man... you got to let us see it when you get it finished


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

heres mine. Someday I may get the area around them filled in but for now this is what I got. 
took about 45 min ea.
View attachment 104520


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

BIG BUMP for cueball


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thanks mon,,!
here is my gennie all relined and to marrow night iam going to get the magic carpet tattooed on me now this bad boy is comin to life,,,


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thats pretty sweet man....looks way diff. then what it did


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> thanks mon,,!
> here is my gennie all relined and to marrow night iam going to get the magic carpet tattooed on me now this bad boy is comin to life,,,


i want to see after you get that carpet done


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got my first tattoo on Friday. It's a memorial piece for my mother and I LOVE IT!!

The pain wasn't bad at all, just felt like a scratch. I was going to get it done on my chest, but didn't want it to get all ahiry when it grows back so I went for my arm instead.

Heres a few shots...

View attachment 113065

View attachment 113066

View attachment 113067


I really want to get more now.... Next I'm getting the "Clutch Elephant Cavalry" logo

View attachment 113068

Something like this....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great Bake, glad your happy with it. Im going to get a pattern put on for the artwork Im having done tomorrow. The appointment for the tattoo is August 5th. My artist does great stuff but its really annoying how far in advance you have to make an appointment with him. I mad it two weeks ago and the closest thing I could get is 8/5. I'll post some pics when its done then though.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im starting to think about getting a tattoo....but it would just be my family crest...

u think it would look good on a shoulder or bicep?

(the creatures at the top are leopards)









or this one (except some idiot has written the last name as "white" instead of "wright")










just in dark ink tho. not colours...would look kind of poofty i think.lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I was a little anoyed by the wait, especially since I wanted to get it done on the 1yr. of her passing, but in retrospect it wasn't a big deal.

I would rather have the work done by someone who has a lot of people wanting thier work and wait than some joker with no customers.

The shop I went to was in Hackettstown NJ which is kinda "out there" and the shop is on the second floor with real big sign to speak of. There are several artists who work out of there and they are all booked at least a week in advance.

The guy who did m ine was really cool, he worked with my ideas and turned them into the art. I paid him $200. for the piece which took about 1.5hrs to do not to mention whatever time he spent on the drawing... I consider it money well spent and have no regrets...

The pain factor was pretty low on what I had done, again, kinda somewhere between a bee sting, cat scratch, and sun burn. He also told me in advance he wouldn't do the work if I was drunk or high, and I don't blame him... you just gotta suck it up!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like you found a good artist then. He definately did some good work.

Puff I think either of those crests would look good in either color or black and gray. I have been considering getting my family crest done too. My family is taking a trip back to the down my great grandparents immigrated from next summer so I might get it done to commemorate that. Crests and definately a cool unique and meaningful tattoo. You could also get either of those done on your back I would think.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i wish i had a tattoo.. heh


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Sounds like you found a good artist then. He definately did some good work.
> 
> Puff I think either of those crests would look good in either color or black and gray. I have been considering getting my family crest done too. My family is taking a trip back to the down my great grandparents immigrated from next summer so I might get it done to commemorate that. Crests and definately a cool unique and meaningful tattoo. You could also get either of those done on your back I would think.


i gotta do more research into the crest. as after we did research before BOTH are used for our family (irish Wright). the leopard one is kinda cool...but so is the other.lol

my gf's friend's boyfriend has his family crest from his shoulder down to nearly his elbow, looks f*cking awesome.

i had an idiot friend in high school that thought he was cool by getting some ugly tribal tattoo on his arm...first off it's ugly, secondly it doesnt mean anything, thirdly he chose it out of a book of tattoos that the guy had already done, and lastly, he thinks he's tough just because he sat through a short period of tattooing. f*cking loser he is. tattoos should mean something...other than that ppl just want attention.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> Sounds like you found a good artist then. He definately did some good work.
> 
> Puff I think either of those crests would look good in either color or black and gray. I have been considering getting my family crest done too. My family is taking a trip back to the down my great grandparents immigrated from next summer so I might get it done to commemorate that. Crests and definately a cool unique and meaningful tattoo. You could also get either of those done on your back I would think.


i gotta do more research into the crest. as after we did research before BOTH are used for our family (irish Wright). the leopard one is kinda cool...but so is the other.lol

my gf's friend's boyfriend has his family crest from his shoulder down to nearly his elbow, looks f*cking awesome.

i had an idiot friend in high school that thought he was cool by getting some ugly tribal tattoo on his arm...first off it's ugly, secondly it doesnt mean anything, thirdly he chose it out of a book of tattoos that the guy had already done, and lastly, he thinks he's tough just because he sat through a short period of tattooing. f*cking loser he is. tattoos should mean something...other than that ppl just want attention.
[/quote]

I agree they should definitely have a meaning. But a tattoo serves different purposes in everyones eyes. Some are emotional reminders or commemorate something, some are motivational or meaningful to that person, and some are just there to look good. I like my tattoos to mean something to me, but others just like having something, whether it be a tribal pattern or whatever else on them. I dont think its my place to judge what it cool/good to get or what isnt.

What I really dont understand is the sudden uproar why people get so upset about people getting tribal tattoos or Asian tattoos or certain symbols etc. IMO whatever the tattoo means to you and/or whatever design appeals to you that you want on your body, thats what you should get. Im getting a Polynesian design on my shoulder. Like I said I like for my tattoos to have meaning and I did alot of research while I was in Hawaii as to the symbolism or certain Polynesian design patterns. Im not Polynesian in any way, but I like that style of tattoo and the meanings of the symbolism and I really like other aspects of that culture, so why shouldnt I get a tattoo in that style, just bc Im not native Polynesian myself?

IMO I would never pick someone else's tattoo out of a book and say I want that, only because I want my tattoos to have individual meaning for me, but I dont think there is anything wrong with someone putting something on themselves for the aesthetic purposes of it, to each his own right.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

this one is about 4 years old and cost somewhere around 150 took about 1.5 hrs.









This one is 12 years old and took like 20 minutes $50.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

the tatt came out sweet looking BAKE!. what was the shop called ?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

First Place Tattoos 
195 Main St # 2
Hackettstown, New Jersey 07840-2040
Phone: (908) 852-8989


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i want to get a tat when i'm 18 i am thinken about this one










it's a pic from my favourite game

what do u guys think about it


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> i want to get a tat when i'm 18 i am thinken about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it looks pretty sweet but i do not see how it will turn into a tat. there is a lot of details in that pic and it might not makie it looks good on the skin


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

ya i i know but if i found a tat artist that could do it id pay big buck for it


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

unless u get it huge.. like a full back piece, it will turn out bad.. it has too much detail to be captured in a tattoo


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

5 - Lip=(Ron-My name) Ankle= Barb wire And last name- Back= Cleveland Brownie(old mascot) Smashin a steelers helmit with his foot-Arm= All my sisters and Brothers got a Sun and Moon In different places, I got mine in a arm band- Under arm over armpit= Tribal art


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hemi show your tattoos you crazy bastard


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> ya i i know but if i found a tat artist that could do it id pay big buck for it


You might find an artist who says he'll do it but it wont come out good. Way too much detail to do as a tat unless its huge. Like Jiggy said if its your entire back it might work, but even then might not look good a few years down the road.

I saw my artist today and he gave me the finished artwork for my next tat. Its a Carpe Diem themed tattoo in a polynesian style. Here's his artwork scanned into the computer. I also took the liberty of filling in where it will be black:

View attachment 113170


To explain the symbolism, the outside is a symbol for the sun, which is a polynesian symbol for life. Inside of that is a triangle design which is the symbol for shark teeth. They are tattooed to represent protection, and the honu or sea turtle on the inside is a symbol for long life and fertility. I chose these symbols and how to put them together to fit with the Carpe Diem idea I wanted. The only thing I think I am going to change before I get the tat from the artwork is I want to make the turtle a little bigger, like this:

View attachment 113171


Im psyched now to go get it done. I have to wait till Aug 5h though.

Oh and by the way its going on my left shoulder, right on the delt so the circle fits well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Thatll be awesome Mike.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you Danny.







Im sure I'll get flamed at one point for getting a tribal/polynesian tattoo cause everyone has tribal sh*t, but I could really care less.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Yea man, f*ck people, everyone wants to bitch about everything these days, especially when it comes to personal choices.

Both the image and the capture (maybe I missed it, but are you getting the Carpe Diem) have meaning to anyone who wants the best out of life...those are two cultures with much more wisdom than the guy telling you its tacky.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Well said Danny, very well said. And yeah I debated not getting the words but I like them there, especially in that font, so Im gonna put them on too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that will be a nice piece mike. you have researched it, planned it out and it means something to you...

i just cant stand the tribal stuff that the people either dont know what it means, or dont care. i think it shouldall have meaning. except so many ppl dont even realize that the tribal stuff DOES mean something.lol


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> that will be a nice piece mike. you have researched it, planned it out and it means something to you...
> 
> i just cant stand the tribal stuff that the people either dont know what it means, or dont care. i think it shouldall have meaning. except so many ppl dont even realize that the tribal stuff DOES mean something.lol


Yeah it means alot. There are just tribal pieces meant to look decorative and Im cool with that if thats what you like, but tribal, specfically polynesian tattoos is the real origin of tattoo and certain markings have a VERY strong cultural significance and meaning related to the history of that culture and the ancestors of the people with the tattoos. Obviously Im not doing anything that deep as i dont really have a history in a culture to get something like that. But some polynesian tattoos were even frequently given to sailors passing through the area. They were the same markings more recent polynesian cultures got like the honu or the sharks teeth Im getting. These are used very widely today and while it takes some research to understand the meanings of the markings and their background it can make for very meaningful and definitely cool looking tattoos.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i found another tat it think this one refelects me better cuz i'm a Native Canadian










still have not decided tho


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive said it once and I'll say it again regarding tattoos... Dont just get a tattoo because your 18 now and you can. Thats when you'll make a mistake on what your getting that you will regret. Wait till one day when you realize there is something your very passionate about and means something to you, and then maybe make that a tattoo. Dont decide you want a tat and try and figure out what to get, wait till you know something you want to get and then decide to get a tattoo.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha1991 said:


> i found another tat it think this one refelects me better cuz i'm a Native Canadian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really like that picture? Hold on the idea, look at that picture everyday for 6 months. If you still like that picture then get it. At least you'll think about it instaed of just getting a tattoo. Remember even 6 months is a short period of time compared to how long that tattoo will stay on you.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

since the thread's here, my new tatt on my right wrist

it's norvegian runer letters
someone's initials..


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i was just throwin some things around that is not the tat i am looken for the one i wanted wasn't on the internet so i couldn't show it but it looks alot better then that that was just a random photo. i would more likly wait 2 years and plan decide etc befor i ever got a tat


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

BUMP bitches.

Got my ink done today, another great experience. Took just under 2 1/2 hours to finish. Im going to see how it looks in the AM and try to get some pictures taken and posted. I'll also post up my girlfriends new tat she got too for your viewing pleasure. She got a habiscus flower on her shoulder and it came out absolutely gorgeous IMO.

I was suprised how easy the shoulder was. A little burning getting started, but after about 15 minutes I was really relaxed, almost fell asleep again. The 2 hours went very quickly. The only really painful part was the last 15 minutes or so going back and filling in any little nooks or crannies he missed and needed to fill in. My arm was pretty raw by that point and the single needle was getting really old, but all in all a very easy tattoo to sit for and worth the $270 it cost me IMO. Like I said pics to come tomorrow.

Any other fresh ink anyone?

EDIT: Screw that Im excited. I dont have a digital camera at my disposal right now but I have a camer phone. Here's a crappy camera phone pic I took in the mirror in my bathroom. Feedback is appreciated.

View attachment 115161


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> BUMP bitches.
> 
> Got my ink done today, another great experience. Took just under 2 1/2 hours to finish. Im going to see how it looks in the AM and try to get some pictures taken and posted. I'll also post up my girlfriends new tat she got too for your viewing pleasure. She got a habiscus flower on her shoulder and it came out absolutely gorgeous IMO.
> 
> ...


Awesome Tat!!

It came out really nice, congrats on the fine new ink!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

one of mine..........it took 2 hours and cost £70 5 years ago

View attachment 115205


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

sweet thread great work out there! heres couple mine

one on my ankle means "self" thy one be true to thyself... a quote my dad told me when i was a kid and stuck with me,now literally sticks with me!

second i got was four symbols, lust hate envy and jealousy, heard it in a song by NAS affirmative action, says basicallyl 4 devils, i put em on the back of my arm to always keep these devils in the back of my head...

some people get tattoos for art some for meaning and/or both i will have seven symbols total for the seven hours my brother lived..kinda sad in one way but not really hes my guardian and this is how i remember him.

6th symbol will be family over my heart, and brother on my back somewhere.


----------



## sizeofdays (Nov 20, 2005)

My arms are sleeved up including hands and neck.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Awesome Tat!!
> 
> It came out really nice, congrats on the fine new ink!!


Thanks Bake. Im really happy with it. I got exactly what I wanted out of it.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

This is on my left shoulder.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

sizeofdays said:


> My arms are sleeved up including hands and neck.


sleeved tatt's please.. why the blacked out eyes bro??? there aint no stockers on here or i dont think


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

J-Rod


----------



## sizeofdays (Nov 20, 2005)

ok here we go.

Inner arms.

legs.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is mine

cost me $170 CDN

and my g/f's tat that she got at the same time

and the owners chopper outside


----------

